# iPad ne veux plus se connecter à iTunes ni se charger



## revedeswing (30 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 
Il m'est impossible de connecter l'iPad Air à iTunes, ni même le mettre en charge.
Lorsque je veux recharger l'iPad, celui -ci refuse et rejette la connexion au secteur en faisant un "bong". Le cable est neuf, la prise secteur OK.
Cela fait la même chose en voulant synchroniser iPad à iTunes via iMac dernière génération. La connexion est rejeté, et maintenant cela fait la même chose avec iPhone 4S ?????

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## laurence09 (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
Après avoir mis à jour la version ios que l'ipad m'a demandé, le câble apple n'est plus reconnu. Ma batterie est décargé que faut il faire ?


----------



## revedeswing (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, idem pour moi, impossible de recharger l'iPad. Le câble n'est pas reconnu. J'ai aussi fait la mise à jour du logiciel, mais cela avait commencé avant avec iTunes qui ne reconnaissait pas la tablette, et donc rejeté la connexion.
La tablette est complètement déchargée, comment faire ?


----------



## laurence09 (1 Mai 2014)

Alors j'ai essayé les manipulations pour que le cable soit accepter allumer éteindre etc mais rien.. impossible de recharger, si je n'ai pas d'autre solutions demain je l'emmene en réparation au SAV


----------



## Zlibadahu (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai un autre probleme avec l'app store. J'arrive a me connecter mais par contre j arrive pas a télécharger de nouvelles applications. Quand je sectionne une app sur l app store j ai meme pas l icone telecharger comment cela se fait il ? J ai des l espace libre sur mon ipad 2, les mises a jours sont faits ... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi !! Hep


----------

